# Had my first growth scan!



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Imogen is perfect! Bang on the middle in all the growth parts. She weighs 2lbs 4 ozs and the doctors are really pleased... esp with my hba1c result of 5.4%! soooooo happy ♥ her loads. Got the most amazing pictures I will add to this thread at some point.

I've got to up my evening meal insulin and reduce my night levemir but other than that all is good.. plus I weigh less now than at the start of my pregnancy so im over the moon!!!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Lou thats excellent news all round hun, OoOo so excited for you xx


----------



## margie (Feb 24, 2011)

You must be pleased. Hope things continue to go well for you.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2011)

great news looking forward to seeing uploaded pics
gail


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2011)

Great news, your doing amazing. 5.4 thats really great. Go you xxx


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 24, 2011)

Brilliant! Congrats on the 5.4! Would love to see the pictures xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent news


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Loubie! Great news, and what a terrific HbA1c - the best you've ever had?


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wow Loubie! Great news, and what a terrific HbA1c - the best you've ever had?



Yup.. though I wouldnt be suprised if it was because of all the hypos at the start of pregnancy but still amazed!!

Thanks everyone =) I'm going to upload them tomorrow.. need the OH's camera lead lol


----------



## alisonz (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations on both fronts Lou can't wait to see the pics, we never had them when I was pregnant and I can't remember mine tiny now


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news on the growth scan, you must be so pleased with yourself with the hba1c I think you should celebrate


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 25, 2011)

that is excellent well done you. Looking forward for the pictures


----------



## bev (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Lou,

That is amazing - you have done really well.Bev


----------

